

Coalition Announces New ‘Do Not Track’ Standard for Web Browsing - daw___
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/coalition-announces-new-do-not-track-standard-web-browsing

======
stephengillie
Discussion of threatpost.com article about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9997533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9997533)

